# Beginner dumbbell weight for 17 year old



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

What would be the most appropriate starting dumbbell weight for a teenager who's an absolute beginner to working out? I have a pair of 10lb ones, is that enough?


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

failoutboy;1071285329
I would say the average gym goer uses 45s said:


> Are you serious? The average is that high?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

Definitely 120lb.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

What weight you start at doesn't matter. For some exercises, like squats and lunges, you can, and maybe should, start with just your body weight. 

When you're just starting, learning the correct form is the most important thing.
The second most important thing is your attitude. If you're going to spend the time to work out, be serious. Approach this as something you're going to be doing, every week, every year, for the next 50 years. 

When you look at it this way, who cares what weight you start with? Your only goal for your Day 1 workout should be a workout that you can complete, without feeling so sore for the next few days that you don't get to Day 2. And you'll be surprised how sore your legs will be the next day from doing 3 sets/10 reps each of body weight squats and lunges, if you haven't really done it before. 

Your main goal is to build a routine, one that shows progression from week to week. If you can do that, it doesn't matter if you started with body weight, 10 lbs, 5 lbs, 30 lbs, 100 lbs. When you're building a house, you lay the foundation first and worry about floors, and ceilings for that matter, in the future.


----------



## Laboratory Rat (Mar 1, 2014)

Pure logic-put the highest amount of weights you can work with comfortably.
So, don't try to lift more than you really can as it only results in bone damage, but then again, you need to sweat a bit if you want any results.
I wish you luck on your fitness journey!


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Different exercises call for different amounts of weight. For something like lateral raises 10 lbs. might be too much to start with, but for dumbbell bench press it probably wouldn't be nearly enough.


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

It depends first on you; if you are a 230 pound 17 year old I'd expect you to life more than a 150 pound 17 year old.

Also, it depends on what sort of exercise you are doing, if you are trying to build muscle you'll likely want to use heavier weights for a lower amount of repetitions, whereas if you are strength training you would likely want to use less weight for more repetitions to build endurance. 

Just a shot in the dark here and not knowing your body type or strength but I'd suggest you start at 15, it feels like lifting feathers go up to 20, etc. Try to find the weight that makes it a challenge while at the same time making sure you aren't struggling to the point where you totally adopt bad form as a result of the weights being too heavy to keep proper form. It will be counter productive and you'll hurt yourself.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

start with just your body weight. whatever you are doing, I would suggest focusing on form and making sure your form is correct in the specific exercise you are doing. If you are past that then start small. 10lbs are fine. If you can do more than about ten then that means your body is already adjusted and you can step it up a bit. Basically, start slow. Try not to push yourself too much, that's what I did.
Don't let what other people can do discourage you.


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

10lbs for what? Bicep curl? DB bench press? Rows? Flys? The weights you can push/pull depend on the exercise.

I guess an untrained person can use 10lbs for bicep curls and tricep extensions and some others.. but that's really limited. You'll quickly outgrow that and need more weight.

I'd go to a gym.


----------



## Missing Link (Jan 20, 2014)

Like everyone said, it depends on the person and the exercises. 
If there are exercises you're comfortable doing with 10s then do them until it's too easy. 
Also do calisthenics and work on your core, which will also be important for proper form when you move to higher weights.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Keep increasing the weight until you struggle to do 10 reps of whatever exercise you are on. When you grow stronger and can do more reps, then increase the weight. Simple.


----------



## Edwolf (Dec 6, 2013)

Lol at some of the advice in this thread. Btw not much exercise you can do with 10lbs dumbbell, get a gym membership it's better.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

100's. With a spotter to assist.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I started off at 18, with a set of dumbbell weights from 5 lbs, up to 35 lbs. I didn't need anything higher, until my body told me I needed it, and that wasn't for months. As you get more proficient, you will know what weight you need to add for whatever moves you want to do.

If money is tight, just save up and get another set of dumbbells every other week in 5 lb increments, and before you know it, you'll have a decent set up.

Also, look at getting a cheap foldout bench, and a pull up bar.

Pull ups are super important, and you can't really get what you need from free weights that a pull up bar will give you.


----------

